# Does Subclinical hypo mean less medication?



## BlackBeard (Dec 11, 2014)

Does having subclinical or mild hypothyroidism mean we need less medication or does the negative feedback loop warrant a replacement dosage similar to someone with more severe illness? Thanks!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

BlackBeard said:


> Does having subclinical or mild hypothyroidism mean we need less medication or does the negative feedback loop warrant a replacement dosage similar to someone with more severe illness? Thanks!


If you have subclinical or mild hypothyroidism - your body would require some low dosage of levothyroxine replacement.

Be sure to re-test Free T-4 and Free T-3 in 6 weeks and adjust dosage up or down if necessary.

3/4 of range is your goal.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

To me; hypo is hypo no matter what the reason. As Lovlkn has pointed out, you want to go by the numbers of the FT3 and FT4. So, I say, "Whatever it takes to get you there!"

Info above.


----------



## BlackBeard (Dec 11, 2014)

Does one typically use low dose when subclinical? I've heard people say your own production goes down when you supplement even a little thyroid.


----------

